# Boot Menu with Boot Manager



## Koneesha (Jun 14, 2011)

I was wondering if you could use both Boot Menu, and Boot Manager together at the same time. I feel like doing this would break the Boot Manager, and I wanna make sure I won't break anything by installing boot menu on CM7. Thanks


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't know about the flashable zip but the boot menu included in the two MIUI roms work with boot manager perfectly, I don't think the galnet MIUI was updated to the working version though.

If the zip version was updated with the hijack fix that lets it properly format system it should work.


----------

